# Treadmills: Jogadog or Pawwws?



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

Has anyone used one or both of these two treadmills? I am going to invest in one and am trying to figure out which would be better? Noise is of the utmost importance as my dog is very sound sensitive.

Safety is of course a huge concern; and longevity would be nice as these are both very expensive. 

Thanks!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I've not used either so can't help there. I have heard of Jogadog and that some people did like it. 

The only thing I can recommend is Grand Carpet Mill, Mountain Mills (know them, honest people with honest product) or Dog Trotter


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

That Dog Trotter is the scariest and most expensive of them, hehe. I hadn't seen it before, but it looks scary to me for some reason. Maybe just a tad more industrial than I'm looking for.

Grand Carpet Mill isn't loading, so I'll try again in the morning. Thank you for the input!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

It just loaded for me. The one I bought was the Deluxe about 6yrs ago. 

The Mountain Mills are also carpet mills so they are quit at least. They are bigger then the Grand Carpet Mills though so not sure if it'd be something you'd want or not. I can maybe find a pic to scan.

LOL scary. It is very pricey. You can get a similar mill for cheaper, they are just more innovative and also have quieter running mills. The price on their tug toy is outrageous so you can expect other things will be kind of expensive.


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

The Grand Carpet Mill certainly seems intriguing and is certainly the least expensive; but how in the heck do you convince a dog to keep running if it's not moving under them?

I was looking at the powered ones so that I could have more control over the pace to make sure she actually used up some energy. Am I mis-thinking this?

Thak you =)


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Have you considered a people treadmill? That way you can get use out of it too if your so inclined. I know a couple of people that bought rather inexpensive ones and it worked out well for their dogs. 

I was thinking of the Jogadog, but it would be just my luck that I would get it and something would be wrong and I would have to ship it back.... too expensive for that..


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

One of the reasons that I can't give Elka long walks is that I have completely flat feet; I'm in complete agony after about 30 minutes of walking. If I've already stood/walked a lot that day, then my tolerance is much lower. For that reason, if I were to get an exercise machine, it would be a recumbent bike or rower. Not a treadmill.

I did get a used treadmill cheap but the noise scares even me; she doesn't want to go anywhere near it, which isn't too much of a surprise. I could desensitize her to it (she's good with the vacuum now) but I don't think that the width or length is appropriate anyway. That's why I'm looking at specialty units.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I have RA so I completely understand you wanting a treadmill for the dogs. Some days I'm unable to exercise them and I feel so bad about it. I would love the Jogadog it really looks good. But, as I said if it breaks down then where am I...... 

I hope you find the info your looking for soon. Take care.


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, as an update, I haven't bought a dog treadmill yet. 

I have managed to get Elka to almost enjoy my old treadmill. It's loud, clunky, and not that stable. But she walked for a full 5 minutes today with just me cheering! The thing is way too thin and not nearly long enough so she keeps slipping off the back; but I'm thinking that your recommendation of a human treadmill is going to be my best bet. Even with my flat feet, if I can walk 5-10 minutes a day and stop the moment my feet start aching, then it's not nearly as bad as being half a mile+ away and still having to get home. The human one at least gives me options.

And I feel a lot more comfortable with the cost knowing that she'll use the thing. =) Probably a lot more happily with a quieter/longer/wider/more stable treadmill, too!

Between that and my new flirt pole (PVC Pipe, Rope, and favorite "unstuffed" toy - total of about $10) she is getting a heck of a lot of exercise. We go for leisurely walks every day too, to let her explore. But I feel a lot less guilty now. =)


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

At least Elka tried out the TM. I'm sure if she trains a little each day she will come to enjoy it and it will make it so much easier for you. Actually if you do get a new one you can both walk on it at the same time.  


Did you see this vid of Pawws TM? The dog looks like she likes it. "See Pawwws at work"....
http://www.pawwws.com/order-1.html


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

Unfortunately I can't get the Pawwws videos to work on my Mac. Downloaded several programs to try. I may still give that a shot; it's a grand less than the Jog a Dog too. At the same time, I only have one dog (will have two eventually) and if there's any chance I'll use the treadmill occasionally, then it's probably best that I invest in a human treadmill instead. 

Too bad she can't use an elliptical though, I love those and the lack of impact is much easier on my feet.


----------

